# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Müslüman Kürt, Zerdüşt PKKyı desteklemez!PKK ve yandaşlarının önce Zerdüştlük şimdi

## anau2

*Müslüman Kürt, Zerdüşt PKKyı desteklemez!*PKK ve yandaşlarının önce Zerdüştlük şimdi de Yezidilik faaliyetleri yürütmesi Güneydoğu bölge halkı*nın tepkisini çekti. Bölge STKları, İslamı benimseyen hiç kimse Zerdüşt PKKya destek vermez dedi.

21 Ekim 2012 Pazar 08:36
PKK ve yandaşlarının Zerdüştlükten sonra şimdi de Yezidilik faaliyetleri yürütmesi Gü*neydoğu bölge halkının tepkisini çekti. Kürtle*rin, Zerdüştlük ve Yezidilikle alakası olmadığı*nı vurgulayan bölge STKları, PKK ve uzantı*ları Kürtleri İslamdan, kültüründen ve asıl kimliklerinden uzaklaştırmayı planlıyorlar. Çünkü İslamı benimseyen hiç kimse PKKya destek vermez dedi.

*ZERDÜŞTLÜK VE YEZİDİLİK FAALİYETLERİNİ YÜRÜTENLER DİNSİZ*

Akite konuşan Memur-Sen ve Diyanet-Sen Bitlis Şube Başkanı İsmet Alca, Zerdüştlük ve Yezidilik faaliyetlerini yürütenlerin dinsiz ol*duğunu söyleyerek, Bu kişiler bölgedeki gençleri camiden uzaklaştırıyor. Örneğin sivil Cuma namazları gibi. Ayrıca bu kişiler; sazlı, gitarlı, alkollü, karılı kızlı eğlenceler düzenle*yip gençleri dinden koparıyor. Bu şekilde gençleri dinden uzaklaştırıp istedikleri gibi yönlendirmeye çalışıyorlar. Gençleri kolayca dağa çıkarıyorlar, güvenlik güçlerine taş attırıyorlar, okul yaktırıyorlar. Devlet ve diyanet gençlere sahip çıkmalı. Çünkü İslamı benimseyen hiç kimse PKKya destek vermez diye konuştu.

*KÜRTLERİ İSLAMDAN, KÜLTÜRÜNDEN VE ASIL KİMLİKLERİNDEN UZAKLAŞTIRMAYI PLANLI*YORLAR*

İHH Mardin İl Temsilcisi ve USTAD (Uluslararası Stratejik Tahlil ve Araştırmalar Merkezi) üyesi Meh*met Timurağaoğlu ise, PKK ve yandaşlarının Kürtlerin içine farklı farklı inançları sokmak istediğini dile getirerek, Bir zamanlar biz Hıristiyanlarla amcaoğluyuz dediler, hatta Kürtçe İncil bile dağıttılar. Bir zamanlar ise, Yahudilerle amcaoğluyuz dediler. Şimdi de Zerdüştlük ve Yezidiliği çıkardılar. Bu faali*yetler sistematik ve planlı bir şekilde yürütülüyor. Kürtleri İslamdan, kültüründen ve asıl kimliklerin*den uzaklaştırmayı planlıyorlar. Bu şekilde onları ele geçirmeye çalışıyorlar. Mahalle baskısı ve silah zoru ile milleti susturmaya çalışıyorlar. Artık Kürtlerin yakasından düşsünler. Bölge halkı insanca yaşamayı hak ediyor ifadelerini kullandı.

Yeni Akit

----------

